# Fog Lights



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi guys. I noticed that X-Trail's and Sentra's fog lights look almost the same. And this is what i found on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7982776315&category=33709&sspagename=WDVW
Do you think it will fit?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fog Light Fit*

I had fog lights on my Sentra (which was traded on the X-T) and you're right, they LOOK LIKE a fairly close match, albeit that the "lenses" are different.

Before "buying" on spec. I'd try these 3 things:

1. find a friend / relative / colleague with a Sentra and take some measurements - diameter ??

2. better still, ask the parts person @ your Nissan dealer to look up the part number for both and see if they match...

3. even better again, check with the "body shop" person (who has probably replaced any number of these, given their proximity to the ground) and that person would probably know for sure.

There's no doubt that "the Price is Right" on this item on Ebay.

Good luck with it - they're a nice feature on any vehicle - especially the X-T.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Another possibility*

Here's a set, also on Ebay, that would "fit" for sure !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7982431297&category=33710&sspagename=WDVW

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Here's a set, also on Ebay, that would "fit" for sure !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7982431297&category=33710&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> Cheers = Roger


Roger, sorry to say this, but I would advise against this particular brand that is selling on eBay which is far from being a perfect fit for the exy, unless you're willing to use great creative skills to cover the huge gap it leaves between the fog light and the bumper.

I'm saying this because I know a friend in Australia who has bought these very same fog lights from eBay and this is his experience in fitting them:



> Hello Boyz and Girlz (if any)
> 
> Yes, indeed I have purchased and installed above mentioned lights.
> 1) Purchase was quite painful, as seller didn't accept CC or Pay Pal
> ...


My advice, don't bother.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

poruchik_r said:


> Hi guys. I noticed that X-Trail's and Sentra's fog lights look almost the same. And this is what i found on eBay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7982776315&category=33709&sspagename=WDVW
> Do you think it will fit?


These fog lights look very similar to the Series I xtrail (which is what I have), but you guys in Canada have Series II and the bumper whole for the fog light in the Series II model is smaller than the previous models, the fog light itself is smaller in size than the older models.

Let me measure-up the fog lights I have on mine and also the size of the whole in the bumper and you can then go back and ask the seller for his measurements of this set, or check with your dealer who has a Sentra available for measurements.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your help. Diller price for the fog lights is around $350 CAD, Thats why i want to get aftermarket ones.
BTW, off topic, I installed Cosmo CAI, and it feels great. I drove in the city and on the HWY, and the gas mileage so far is 9.7 l/100km. Response time is better, and the sound is sweeeet.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

poruchik_r said:


> Thanks for your help. Diller price for the fog lights is around $350 CAD, Thats why i want to get aftermarket ones.
> BTW, off topic, I installed Cosmo CAI, and it feels great. I drove in the city and on the HWY, and the gas mileage so far is 9.7 l/100km. Response time is better, and the sound is sweeeet.


Yep, I fully agree that dealer prices are way too expensive for these fog lights.

Cool about the CAI :thumbup:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*The VALUE of this Site*



aussietrail said:


> Roger, sorry to say this, but I would advise against this particular brand that is selling on eBay which is far from being a perfect fit for the exy, unless you're willing to use great creative skills to cover the huge gap it leaves between the fog light and the bumper.
> 
> I'm saying this because I know a friend in Australia who has bought these very same fog lights from eBay and this is his experience in fitting them:
> 
> ...


Hi Jalal:

Fortunately for me, the fog lights came as standard equipment on my SE.

Just trying to help poruchik_r (I wish folks would sign at least their given name) avoid wasted money. Not sure the "Sentra" lights would fit and then saw the other set on the Bay.

NOW we see the real value of this forum - - a members FIRST HAND experience. And, given your experience, I do hope that poruchik_r takes your sound advice.....

Cheers = Roger

P.S. guess the "off-size" lights got your creative juices flowing :thumbup:


----------

